# So other drivers warned me about Postmates and I didn't listen



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

So numerous drivers have warned me not to try Postmates but I didn't listen and still gave it a go. And boy talk about pure garbage heap dumpster fire. Most of the deliveries have been to fast food Taco and etc. The pings are always across town, drive 25 mins, show up wait in line to be served, place a huge order for family of 4, bunch of strange requests and instructions. so waiting another 15 mins, drive to a poor apartment area less than a mile away, spend 10 mins searching in a huge poor area apartment complex. Pay comes out to $3. Zero tip. So i just spent almost an hour, and $3 worth of gas to make $3. And using up an hour of my time I just lost an hour of income, so I'm actually in the negative, so I just paid Postmates and Taco Bell to carry food for them. I know some of these apps are trying to go cheap, so its a race to the bottom and they are attracting very cheap very poor customers. But to make someone do this for you put their life on the line and car on the line its just very immoral and a complete scam and disregard for other people's time and efforts. You are a shameful and disgraceful company and looks like you are winning the race to the bottom by crashing and burning. The App is deleted off my phone and good riddance.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Joesmith2012 said:


> So numerous drivers have warned me not to try Postmates but I didn't listen and still gave it a go. And boy talk about pure garbage heap dumpster fire. Most of the deliveries have been to fast food Taco and etc. The pings are always across town, drive 25 mins, show up wait in line to be served, place a huge order for family of 4, bunch of strange requests and instructions. so waiting another 15 mins, drive to a poor apartment area less than a mile away, spend 10 mins searching in a huge poor area apartment complex. Pay comes out to $3. Zero tip. So i just spent almost an hour, and $3 worth of gas to make $3. And using up an hour of my time I just lost an hour of income, so I'm actually in the negative, so I just paid Postmates and Taco Bell to carry food for them. I know some of these apps are trying to go cheap, so its a race to the bottom and they are attracting very cheap very poor customers. But to make someone do this for you put their life on the line and car on the line its just very immoral and a complete scam and disregard for other people's time and efforts. You are a shameful and disgraceful company and looks like you are winning the race to the bottom by crashing and burning. The App is deleted off my phone and good riddance.


Caviar is better.

1. You get to see the assignment payout amount before accepting the request, so if it's too low of pay or not worth the travel you can REJECT THE REQUEST.

2. No acceptance rating system: You are free to NOT ACCEPT request AS MUCH AS YOU PLEASE WITHOUT RISK OF DEACTIVATION

3. 95% of the orders are above $10

4. Get daily milestone bonuses when you complete a certain amount of orders.

5. Caviar caters to alot of wealthy diners so TIPS ARE GOOD.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Joesmith2012 said:


> So numerous drivers have warned me not to try Postmates but I didn't listen and still gave it a go. And boy talk about pure garbage heap dumpster fire. Most of the deliveries have been to fast food Taco and etc. The pings are always across town, drive 25 mins, show up wait in line to be served, place a huge order for family of 4, bunch of strange requests and instructions. so waiting another 15 mins, drive to a poor apartment area less than a mile away, spend 10 mins searching in a huge poor area apartment complex. Pay comes out to $3. Zero tip. So i just spent almost an hour, and $3 worth of gas to make $3. And using up an hour of my time I just lost an hour of income, so I'm actually in the negative, so I just paid Postmates and Taco Bell to carry food for them. I know some of these apps are trying to go cheap, so its a race to the bottom and they are attracting very cheap very poor customers. But to make someone do this for you put their life on the line and car on the line its just very immoral and a complete scam and disregard for other people's time and efforts. You are a shameful and disgraceful company and looks like you are winning the race to the bottom by crashing and burning. The App is deleted off my phone and good riddance.


Postmates is indeed the worst of the lot.I did about 4 deliveries to come to that conclusion. Never again. I thought i'd never say this but working for Postmates I realized UberEats was way way better and convenient. The pay is somewhat shit on UberEats but the overall experience of using the driver app, the hassle free pickups, the phone/email support are in a class of their own.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Here's a


Joesmith2012 said:


> So numerous drivers have warned me not to try Postmates but I didn't listen and still gave it a go. And boy talk about pure garbage heap dumpster fire. Most of the deliveries have been to fast food Taco and etc. The pings are always across town, drive 25 mins, show up wait in line to be served, place a huge order for family of 4, bunch of strange requests and instructions. so waiting another 15 mins, drive to a poor apartment area less than a mile away, spend 10 mins searching in a huge poor area apartment complex. Pay comes out to $3. Zero tip. So i just spent almost an hour, and $3 worth of gas to make $3. And using up an hour of my time I just lost an hour of income, so I'm actually in the negative, so I just paid Postmates and Taco Bell to carry food for them. I know some of these apps are trying to go cheap, so its a race to the bottom and they are attracting very cheap very poor customers. But to make someone do this for you put their life on the line and car on the line its just very immoral and a complete scam and disregard for other people's time and efforts. You are a shameful and disgraceful company and looks like you are winning the race to the bottom by crashing and burning. The App is deleted off my phone and good riddance.


Screenshot of an caviar order request example of caviars higher pay


Joesmith2012 said:


> So numerous drivers have warned me not to try Postmates but I didn't listen and still gave it a go. And boy talk about pure garbage heap dumpster fire. Most of the deliveries have been to fast food Taco and etc. The pings are always across town, drive 25 mins, show up wait in line to be served, place a huge order for family of 4, bunch of strange requests and instructions. so waiting another 15 mins, drive to a poor apartment area less than a mile away, spend 10 mins searching in a huge poor area apartment complex. Pay comes out to $3. Zero tip. So i just spent almost an hour, and $3 worth of gas to make $3. And using up an hour of my time I just lost an hour of income, so I'm actually in the negative, so I just paid Postmates and Taco Bell to carry food for them. I know some of these apps are trying to go cheap, so its a race to the bottom and they are attracting very cheap very poor customers. But to make someone do this for you put their life on the line and car on the line its just very immoral and a complete scam and disregard for other people's time and efforts. You are a shameful and disgraceful company and looks like you are winning the race to the bottom by crashing and burning. The App is deleted off my phone and good riddance.


Just received another request for $28 order. Back to back $30 order request from "Slice of New York" and "Tamarine" within 20 minutes of each other that's $60 in 30 mins. (not including tips)



Joesmith2012 said:


> So numerous drivers have warned me not to try Postmates but I didn't listen and still gave it a go. And boy talk about pure garbage heap dumpster fire. Most of the deliveries have been to fast food Taco and etc. The pings are always across town, drive 25 mins, show up wait in line to be served, place a huge order for family of 4, bunch of strange requests and instructions. so waiting another 15 mins, drive to a poor apartment area less than a mile away, spend 10 mins searching in a huge poor area apartment complex. Pay comes out to $3. Zero tip. So i just spent almost an hour, and $3 worth of gas to make $3. And using up an hour of my time I just lost an hour of income, so I'm actually in the negative, so I just paid Postmates and Taco Bell to carry food for them. I know some of these apps are trying to go cheap, so its a race to the bottom and they are attracting very cheap very poor customers. But to make someone do this for you put their life on the line and car on the line its just very immoral and a complete scam and disregard for other people's time and efforts. You are a shameful and disgraceful company and looks like you are winning the race to the bottom by crashing and burning. The App is deleted off my phone and good riddance.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> Here's a
> 
> Screenshot of an caviar order request example of caviars higher pay
> 
> Just received another request for $28 order. Back to back $30 order request that's $60 in 30 mins. (not including tips)


Those are probably rare orders and usually dropped off pretty far with dead miles back. Time consuming too, in your case 45 mins or more. We do get them on UberEats too especially during high boosts and Quests. How much do you average per hour during a shift with Caviar is the number i wanna see?


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> Those are probably rare orders and usually dropped off pretty far with dead miles back. Time consuming too, in your case 45 mins or more. We do get them on UberEats too especially during high boosts and Quests. How much do you average per hour during a shift with Caviar is the number i wanna see?


Obviously every order isnt $28 but I promise you between 5p-8p most orders are $15-$20. A slice of New York restaurant is only a 17 minute drive from where I am, the diners dropoff location is 15 mins away from the restaurant. Tamarine restaurant is 5 minutes from my location and 27 mins (because of traffic) so NOT BAD at all. Besides how often do these companies send you far to only to get $10??? Grubhub drivers complain about this all the time. I rejected the $30 orders btw not working today.



islanders88 said:


> Those are probably rare orders and usually dropped off pretty far with dead miles back. Time consuming too, in your case 45 mins or more. We do get them on UberEats too especially during high boosts and Quests. How much do you average per hour during a shift with Caviar is the number i wanna see?


Heres another decent amount restaurants in Palo alto, diner is in Menlo park you do the math tell me if it's worth it


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

And on top of what I said postmates keep send me info about quests like do 5 to earn blah blah blah, well today I was close at lunch and waiting on that 5th one they never gave it to me, waited 45 mins at lunchtime the busiest and no jobs, what a scam, that put me over the top. No more just no


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Joesmith2012 said:


> And on top of what I said postmates keep send me info about quests like do 5 to earn blah blah blah, well today I was close at lunch and waiting on that 5th one they never gave it to me, waited 45 mins at lunchtime the busiest and no jobs, what a scam, that put me over the top. No more just no


Looool they renege on everything lol. When I drove for them they RARELY gave me "blitze" pay despite being in the qualifying zone that was lit up. Bunch of scam slimy *****es.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

I use to do Postmates a lot a few years ago. They would send me many "Postmates lose money promos". 
Example. Do 10 delivered get $100 bonus. Yeah you read that right. I always made about $10 a deliver. It would take me about 5 hours to knock out the 10 deliveries. So $200 in 5 hours.

I would get these offers all summer long. Then poof! Nothing. They changed to guarantee amount promos. Which are a lot less money, a lot. Like do 10 deliveries and make $100 garanteed. If you made $86 on 10 deliveris you would get $14 bonus. Obviously I stopped doing deliveries once they stopped giving me the newbie sweet offers.

I remember two Christmas's ago they had do 100 deliveries in a weekend get $500 bonus. Someone in my Facebook group did it by sleeping in his car.



Qbobo said:


> Caviar is better.
> 
> 1. You get to see the assignment payout amount before accepting the request, so if it's too low of pay or not worth the travel you can REJECT THE REQUEST.
> 
> ...


I signed up to Cavair years ago and never did it because the required you to commit to certain hours. You had to sing up to shifts like a few days in advance. Do they still make you do that?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for reminding me not to try PM again. Last year I tried once, but when my order was canceled shortly after I accepted, I didn’t bother with them anymore. 

I also don’t see any PM drivers in my area anymore.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Qbobo said:


> 3. 95% of the orders are above $10


It's all market dependent. In the LA market, it's so saturated, you'll be lucky to get 1 order an order during dinner rush especially if one is not on a shift.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> You had to sing up to shifts like a few days in advance. Do they still make you do that?


That's why I won't do Doordash. I refuse to use any deliver app that requires me to sign up for shifts. If I wanted to work shifts, I'd go get a real job and make better money.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> It's all market dependent. In the LA market, it's so saturated, you'll be lucky to get 1 order an order during dinner rush especially if one is not on a shift.


Agree. It's the same here in NY. Hardly any orders on Doordash or Caviar, possibly one an hour and those orders are often below $10. UberEats keeps us busy with two, three, sometimes four orders an hour during Dinner rush.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Joesmith2012 said:


> So numerous drivers have warned me not to try Postmates but I didn't listen and still gave it a go. And boy talk about pure garbage heap dumpster fire. Most of the deliveries have been to fast food Taco and etc. The pings are always across town, drive 25 mins, show up wait in line to be served, place a huge order for family of 4, bunch of strange requests and instructions. so waiting another 15 mins, drive to a poor apartment area less than a mile away, spend 10 mins searching in a huge poor area apartment complex. Pay comes out to $3. Zero tip. So i just spent almost an hour, and $3 worth of gas to make $3. And using up an hour of my time I just lost an hour of income, so I'm actually in the negative, so I just paid Postmates and Taco Bell to carry food for them. I know some of these apps are trying to go cheap, so its a race to the bottom and they are attracting very cheap very poor customers. But to make someone do this for you put their life on the line and car on the line its just very immoral and a complete scam and disregard for other people's time and efforts. You are a shameful and disgraceful company and looks like you are winning the race to the bottom by crashing and burning. The App is deleted off my phone and good riddance.


It's all Market dependent in my area I average about $9 per delivery on Postmates get tipped about 80% of the time.. and I rarely accept fast food orders on there there's plenty of good restaurant signed up with Postmates in my city


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> I use to do Postmates a lot a few years ago. They would send me many "Postmates lose money promos".
> Example. Do 10 delivered get $100 bonus. Yeah you read that right. I always made about $10 a deliver. It would take me about 5 hours to knock out the 10 deliveries. So $200 in 5 hours.
> 
> I would get these offers all summer long. Then poof! Nothing. They changed to guarantee amount promos. Which are a lot less money, a lot. Like do 10 deliveries and make $100 garanteed. If you made $86 on 10 deliveris you would get $14 bonus. Obviously I stopped doing deliveries once they stopped giving me the newbie sweet offers.
> ...


Soon as clock strikes 12a ppl grab as many hours as possible. Where I'm at It gets pretty busy so U still get assignments even though I'm not scheduled.



Invisible said:


> Thanks for reminding me not to try PM again. Last year I tried once, but when my order was canceled shortly after I accepted, I didn't bother with them anymore.
> 
> I also don't see any PM drivers in my area anymore.


PM is soooooo ridiculously criminal Im surprised they still have drivers and havent gotten sued out of business.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> It's all market dependent. In the LA market, it's so saturated, you'll be lucky to get 1 order an order during dinner rush especially if one is not on a shift.


Most delivery people I have met out and about in Dallas would much prefer to do Caviar orders over the others. And most do multiple apps, for the very simple reason that it is difficult to stay busy on Caviar for an extended time period. In other words, good work if you can get it.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> It's all market dependent. In the LA market, it's so saturated, you'll be lucky to get 1 order an order during dinner rush especially if one is not on a shift.


Excuse me, I should have said DEPENDING ON YOUR AREA, I work the PENINSULA (bay area) it's been really busy especially during dinner times. When I first signed up it was SLOOWWW, so slow that I was delivering for Postmates at the same time. I would average 1-3 orders per day. Now caviar is becoming more popular ppl are using the services more frequent. It's been so busy HERE that couriers are given 2 to 3 orders AT ONCE. Now I can (If my body allows me) average $200-$250 per day, $300 on a SUPER DUPER BUSY day. Caviars ONLY issue (In certain areas) is LOW VOLUME, I always thought that if that increased IT BEATS doordash, ubereats and postmates. Tips have been pretty awesome lately aswell since theirs alot of rich business owners and tech ppl the bay. What area are you in?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Qbobo said:


> What area are you in?





> *In the LA market, it's so saturated...*


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Def market dependent. Pm pays $1.37/mile here and I average $9-$10/order. Also I have yet to get a long pickup(4 mikes max). Sometimes I wish they would send some when it’s slow, I agree PM is annoying as hell though and I could never do it as my main gig. I get that it’s worse in other areas. I hear so much praise for GH on here and for me it’s shit


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> Those are probably rare orders and usually dropped off pretty far with dead miles back. Time consuming too, in your case 45 mins or more. We do get them on UberEats too especially during high boosts and Quests. How much do you average per hour during a shift with Caviar is the number i wanna see?


How many times until it's not rare?


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> Those are probably rare orders and usually dropped off pretty far with dead miles back. Time consuming too, in your case 45 mins or more. We do get them on UberEats too especially during high boosts and Quests. How much do you average per hour during a shift with Caviar is the number i wanna see?


Again.....How many until it's not considered rare????And is the distance from restaurant (East Palo Alto) to diners dropoff (Standford) worth it?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Joesmith2012 said:


> So numerous drivers have warned me not to try Postmates but I didn't listen and still gave it a go. And boy talk about pure garbage heap dumpster fire. Most of the deliveries have been to fast food Taco and etc. The pings are always across town, drive 25 mins, show up wait in line to be served, place a huge order for family of 4, bunch of strange requests and instructions. so waiting another 15 mins, drive to a poor apartment area less than a mile away, spend 10 mins searching in a huge poor area apartment complex. Pay comes out to $3. Zero tip. So i just spent almost an hour, and $3 worth of gas to make $3. And using up an hour of my time I just lost an hour of income, so I'm actually in the negative, so I just paid Postmates and Taco Bell to carry food for them. I know some of these apps are trying to go cheap, so its a race to the bottom and they are attracting very cheap very poor customers. But to make someone do this for you put their life on the line and car on the line its just very immoral and a complete scam and disregard for other people's time and efforts. You are a shameful and disgraceful company and looks like you are winning the race to the bottom by crashing and burning. The App is deleted off my phone and good riddance.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

no disrespect intended on you with your success with Caviar ( you got skillz finding $28 base pay orders )

, but here is what your average caviar order will look like. 


UberEats under Surge is very good, otherwise only good if suburbs.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I went to the PM website a few days ago and created an account. I had to go before submitting all the info or so I thought. About 1/2 hour later I get multiple emails from them saying they are sending a kit. I just got the bag and credit card in the mail today. Will save the bag but doubt I will do any deliveries unless they throw a big bone my way.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

No bones but they are losing money for sure. Most of mine paid 7 or 8 bucks without tip thats just the miles and time. Ends up better than uber except none of them are much more than 10.

The only real benefit is it gives a pickup and dropoff location before you accept. That pretty much tells you how much and where etc.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The only real benefit is it gives a pickup and dropoff location before you accept. That pretty much tells you how much and where etc.


Unless you can judge the overall distances perfectly from the map, it's pretty useless. What looks like a few miles could be double that as delivery is never in a straight line. Only DD will give very close to the overall distance to the restaurant and then to the delivery address. Bad thing about DD, they don't pay mileage. I only accept guaranteed pays > total miles.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Joesmith2012 said:


> But to make someone do this for you put their life on the line and car on the line its just very immoral and a complete scam and disregard for other people's time and efforts.


Really, were you at gunpoint?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

If at first you don’t succeed, try try Caviar


----------



## manual (Jan 26, 2019)

Qbobo said:


> Caviar is better.
> 
> 1. You get to see the assignment payout amount before accepting the request, so if it's too low of pay or not worth the travel you can REJECT THE REQUEST.
> 
> ...


I,v been doing caviar in San Francisco for a few days and not received any tips.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

manual said:


> I,v been doing caviar in San Francisco for a few days and not received any tips.


You know that guy is a shill for Caviar.


----------

